# Differential oil



## ghost1 (May 10, 2016)

Will this work on front end of Cub Cadet 7235 ?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## ghost1 (May 10, 2016)

Ok.. Thanks


----------

